# Web Datei downloaden und bei Änderungen wieder zurückspielen



## user09 (8. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

wie würde man folgendes realisieren:

Auf einer Website stehen verschiedene Links zu Dateien bereit.
Wenn der Benutzer auf einen Link klickt wird dies an ein Java Programm übergeben welches beim Benutzer gestartet wird.
Die Datei wird in den Temp Ordner kopiert und direkt geöffnet.
Das Programm schaut die ganze Zeit ob sich die Datei geändet hat.
Ist dies der Fall so wird die Datei zurückkopiert und gegen die auf dem Server befindliche Datei ersetzt.

Wie ist sowas möglich ?


----------



## Blakh (8. Jun 2010)

Selbst ist der Mann ... was hast du dir denn bisher überlegt? Und nach was hast du schon gesucht? 

Und wie meinst du das: Wenn der Benutzer auf einen Link klickt, dann wird das einem Java-Programm übergeben? Läuft da beim Nutzer das Programm schon? Willst du mit einem Link ein Javaprogramm des Benutzers ausführen???


----------



## maki (8. Jun 2010)

Empfehle WebDAV oder SVN.


----------



## user09 (8. Jun 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Empfehle WebDAV oder SVN.


Genau das möchte ich nicht verwenden da das nicht meinen Vorstellungen entspricht.



Blakh hat gesagt.:


> Und wie meinst du das: Wenn der Benutzer auf einen Link klickt, dann wird das einem Java-Programm übergeben? Läuft da beim Nutzer das Programm schon? Willst du mit einem Link ein Javaprogramm des Benutzers ausführen???



Das Programm wird automatisch übers Web gestartet.
Der Ansatz fehlt mir noch.

Wie z.B. auf demo.group-office.eu (Benutzer demo PW: demo) --> Dateien


----------



## FArt (8. Jun 2010)

user09 hat gesagt.:


> Genau das möchte ich nicht verwenden da das nicht meinen Vorstellungen entspricht.


Was entspricht denn nicht deinen Vorstellungen. Webdav wäre m.E. hervorragend geeignet.


----------



## user09 (8. Jun 2010)

FArt hat gesagt.:


> Was entspricht denn nicht deinen Vorstellungen. Webdav wäre m.E. hervorragend geeignet.


Weil es in ein eigenes System integriert werden soll und Webdav auch durch gute firewalls geblockt wird.


----------

